# Some issues starting out



## Zadek (Jun 23, 2021)

I do need to say that I just read Cashouts primer post and already see some things that may cause issues so I will give some adjustments and test things out. But still want to ask some questions. And I’ve google these questions but really want to hear what y’all’s personal experience was during your process beginning.

First off when I began my overall test was in the low 200’s, I was experiencing bad depression and close to no drive or motivation for life, and trying to do anything in the gym was draining to the point that I would feel sick after 30 minutes.

My main reason for starting TRT was my mental health. Being able to perform in the gym is cool and all, but I know even with TRT I will get old and body looks fade some. But I did not want to grow older feeling depressed and having no drive to wake up every day or do anything. I wanted the color to come back to my daily life.

I’m going into the beginning of my 4th week and am having some issues with my mental stability. I am currently injecting 40ui Monday’s and Thursday, roughly 90 to 95mg of rest per week.

I’m noticing that by the time the 2nd day hits my depression seems worse then it was before.

Now, after reading Cashouts guide I do see that I probably started off with to much test each week and my dosing is spaced out to much. I’m going to have bloods taken EOW and see where I am at and begin to make adjustments to space the injections out more as well as bringing it down to a smaller dose of it is needed.

I also need to say that after reading online I do see that it takes more then 4 weeks to really have true effect on mental stability so I have just been encouraging myself today to just hold through it knowing better times are ahead.

My question for y’all though is what we’re your experiences starting out?

Was it a rollercoaster ride beginning for anyone? Was it all roses and daisies for some? How often did you have to tweak with the doses and injections to get it right? When did you start to see a change in depression(if you had it) and drive for life and job? When do you feel it hit it’s full effect on your mental stability?


----------



## CJ (Jun 23, 2021)

Testosterone doesn't come in iu's, it's mgs per ml.

50 mg each on Monday and Thursday is a decent trt dose, where does that put your bloodwork? If you still feel like crap, try 75 mg on Mondays and Thursdays, see how you feel and what your bloodwork shows.

50 mg twice per week of RX Test puts me at 600 ng/dl the morning before my shot, so my trough.

75 mg twice per week puts me at 900 ng/dl trough.

We're all different though, but those are my numbers.

I am NOT a doctor though, so take all that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Zadek (Jun 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Testosterone doesn't come in iu's, it's mgs per ml.
> 
> 50 mg each on Monday and Thursday is a decent trt dose, where does that put your bloodwork? If you still feel like crap, try 75 mg on Mondays and Thursdays, see how you feel and what your bloodwork shows.
> 
> ...



I mean 40 units of a 100 unit insulin syringe. I inject SubQ. 100 units is a full ML so 40% of 200mg, which puts it at 80mg on Mondays and Thursday’s to be exact. In total 160mg a week. 

So my doctor started me with 160mg a week.

I get my first blood work since starting this coming week. Will know more and update y’all on my blood work then.

As for injections, would doing 4 injections rather then 2 help to level out and have a more flatline level then 2 per week?

Is there info I can read on the speed in which test cyp releases into my system? Would love to know more on how this works.


----------



## CJ (Jun 23, 2021)

Zadek said:


> I mean 40 units of a 100 unit insulin syringe. I inject SubQ. 100 units is a full ML so 40% of 200mg, which puts it at 80mg on Mondays and Thursday’s to be exact. In total 160mg a week.
> 
> So my doctor started me with 160mg a week.
> 
> ...



Two weekly injections of Test Cyp is fine, any more frequently is more than likely overkill, and unnecessary. I'd say that most only do once per week. 

The Test Cyp starts working the day you inject it, however it takes a few weeks for it to build up in your body, 4 half lives or so. The half life of TC is roughly a week, so after 4 weeks or so, your blood levels will be at peak.

160 mg/week is a good dose, let's see what the bloodwork shows.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 23, 2021)

You're way over complicating this.  

I use Test C from my doc, and I pin once a week.  By and large, most anything you've seen so far is mental, it has not had time to hit you yet so to speak.  

You don't need to pin 4x/wk.  This is in your head.  Get your bloodwork and see where you're at.


----------



## Zadek (Jun 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Two weekly injections of Test Cyp is fine, any more frequently is more than likely overkill, and unnecessary. I'd say that most only do once per week.
> 
> The Test Cyp starts working the day you inject it, however it takes a few weeks for it to build up in your body, 4 half lives or so. The half life of TC is roughly a week, so after 4 weeks or so, your blood levels will be at peak.
> 
> 160 mg/week is a good dose, let's see what the bloodwork shows.



This makes a lot of sense. Thank you!


----------



## Forthewin1123 (Jun 23, 2021)

Well your dose is a decent dose.. and I prefer 2 - 3 shots a week.. more injections evens out peaks and trough.. but 2 or 3 I think is good for cyp or enanthate.  Blood work so your not guessing and my first guess is you need more time.. 4 to 8 weeks is common for guys.. it may peak at 4 weeks but all of your hormones and serotonin may need more time to improve. Or you may need more time to peak we all absorb test differently.. just my 2 cents.. blood work will read the hormones total test and e2 and more.which are a big part of it.. but sometimes we need a little more time for our feel good chemicals/hormones to raise or level off.. that's what someone once told me and he was very good with trt/and hormones in general.   Goodluck your on tje right path .. your doing it the right way and that's the best way for the best experience.. as long as the Dr isn't an idiot


----------



## Forthewin1123 (Jun 23, 2021)

Zadek said:


> I mean 40 units of a 100 unit insulin syringe. I inject SubQ. 100 units is a full ML so 40% of 200mg, which puts it at 80mg on Mondays and Thursday’s to be exact. In total 160mg a week.
> 
> So my doctor started me with 160mg a week.
> 
> ...



Also this may help you with you dosing math.. with 200mg/ml every 10,units is 20mg ..# of units x2..
  100mg/ml  every 10 unit is 10mg..  
If you get 1ml syringe  .1 = 10 units  and so on
. This may help you.. instead of using 40% or.50% and so on..


----------



## Zadek (Jun 24, 2021)

Forthewin1123 said:


> Also this may help you with you dosing math.. with 200mg/ml every 10,units is 20mg ..# of units x2..
> 100mg/ml  every 10 unit is 10mg..
> If you get 1ml syringe  .1 = 10 units  and so on
> . This may help you.. instead of using 40% or.50% and so on..



So much easier haha

And yes, I’m excited for my first blood work.
Besides gym and better eating what else do you all pair with your TRT to increase the benefits and your overall physical and mental health?


----------



## CJ (Jun 24, 2021)

Zadek said:


> So much easier haha
> 
> And yes, I’m excited for my first blood work.
> Besides gym and better eating what else do you all pair with your TRT to increase the benefits and your overall physical and mental health?



Good sleep.


----------



## Zadek (Jun 24, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Good sleep.



This is something I’m actually looking forward to hahaha. It was hard for me to sleep for the longest time and my Dr told me the therapy should help with my sleep


----------

